# Fungus betta?



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

My 3 year old betta is having some problems... Lately he has been listless and today, he was vertical, head down, at the bottom of his tank (a 1.5gal vase)... I thought he was dead because he has this fungussy stuff all over him (he's had fungus on his fins before but it wasn't like this... this was like a thin coat of whispy cotton over his body).

I treated the water for fungus but... Any ideas?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I have a couple of questions....

How often do you change the water and how much? What kind of water conditioner do you use? How warm is the tank? What and how much do you feed him?

Off hand, I would say the white, wispy stuff is sloughing of the slime coat. This is usually do to either parasites or water conditions. If you could give us a bit more information, it would give us a better picture of what is actually going on with him.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

The water gets a 80-90% change every week, the water conditioner is Jungle brand (Petcetera). The tank is about 78F and he eats betta pellets... he's my bf's fish so I can't say exactly how much he eats but i'd say 10 pellets per day.

I'd give more info but I'm not sure what else there is to tell... He's a 3yr old betta living in the above conditions... As I said, 1.5gal glass vase with plastic plant and rocks...

:S


----------

